# BBC Radio One: Artist/Title now displayed



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm not sure why it took them a year but I noticed in late August that BBC Radio One on Sirius finally has the artist name and song title displayed. It tends to lag behind, sometimes taking 15-20 seconds to catch up with a new song, but it is at least there.


----------

